# My website



## imtravy (Sep 30, 2012)

Hey guys, so this is my new website. let me know if you like. thanks

trwphotos.com


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Sep 30, 2012)

Welcome to the forum:

First off, when you have a link you want people to click, use the link button in the toolbar, like this: trwphotos.com. 

Thoughts on your site:

- I think it's great that you're doing a site like this at 15. You're way ahead of your peers. Love the ambition.
- You need to lose the advertising on your front page, and especially the PayPal "donate" button. There's nothing wrong with having them elsewhere on your site, if you have to, but it's pretty tacky on a homepage.
- Consider changing "pictures" in your navbar to "portfolio" is sounds a lot less casual.
- You have some grammar and spelling errors on your "about" page. I notice a Canadian flag in one of your images, so english might not be your first language. If that's the case, there's nothing wrong with asking for a native english speaker to help edit your site.
- On your contact page, you say "we will respond...". Is there a "we", or is it just you? You're 15, and not a professional. Using "we" sounds rather strange there, IMO.

That's all I've got on a short look. You'll find quite a bit here to help you on your photography journey! Enjoy!


----------



## imtravy (Sep 30, 2012)

thanks for your help and tips, what did you use to make your website?


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Sep 30, 2012)

imtravy said:


> thanks for your help and tips, what did you use to make your website?



You're welcome!

Smugmug is my host, but I wouldn't pay any attention to my website. I built my current website myself from scratch. I'm in the process of completely redesigning the website and rebranding my entire business. I'm moving to an all-in-one homepage/blog/proofing site.


----------



## imtravy (Sep 30, 2012)

yeah, your advice was super awesome. That sounds pretty awesome. I'm using Dreamweaver CS5.  Html/Css. Good stuff


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Sep 30, 2012)

imtravy said:


> yeah, your advice was super awesome. That sounds pretty awesome. I'm using Dreamweaver CS5.  Html/Css. Good stuff



See, I think that's just GREAT. I'm so happy to hear that you're getting into this stuff at 15. When I was 15, my only concerns in life were the church, the basketball court, the gym and talking to pretty girls.

It wasn't until I was 25 that I realized I really liked web design and especially photography.

The best advice I can give you is to do what you LOVE. When you're picking your college and what you're going to study, study what you LOVE. I didn't and I've regretted it ever since. You're way ahead of the game right now. Stay there. Feel free to PM me if you have any questions. There are a lot of very helpful people on this forum. I've learned a lot here.

TTYL.

- James


----------



## imtravy (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks! You should be active on reddit.com/r/photography


----------



## jon25 (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi, Great website! and impressive building it yourself using Dreamweaver alone. Im working on my own website now but haven't finish yet. Im building it using wordpress and so far i love working with wordpress rather than straight HTML. If you could build this website alone using Dreamweaver and HTML/CSS I would suggest you take a look into wordpress. It offers alot and I get a feeling that you'll be good at designing on it. I started my first website using dreamweaver only and man do I wish someone would have told me about wordpress back then! Also I noticed in your about me page that you misspelled the the word improved. 

Anyways keep it up!


----------



## imtravy (Oct 2, 2012)

jon25 said:
			
		

> Hi, Great website! and impressive building it yourself using Dreamweaver alone. Im working on my own website now but haven't finish yet. Im building it using wordpress and so far i love working with wordpress rather than straight HTML. If you could build this website alone using Dreamweaver and HTML/CSS I would suggest you take a look into wordpress. It offers alot and I get a feeling that you'll be good at designing on it. I started my first website using dreamweaver only and man do I wish someone would have told me about wordpress back then! Also I noticed in your about me page that you misspelled the the word improved.
> 
> Anyways keep it up!



Thanks man, yeah I know about Wordpress and I haven't looked into it as much as I probably could. 

I always have typos in pretty much everything I do. Thanks for the catch.


----------



## 412 Burgh (Oct 2, 2012)

here is a typo! always use spell check

I shoot with a Canon Rebel EOS T4i. I have the 15-55MM kit lens and the 55-250MM lens which I use for sports. Buying new lenses is very expensive but i'm always looking to imrpove.


----------



## imtravy (Oct 2, 2012)

412 Burgh said:
			
		

> here is a typo! always use spell check
> 
> I shoot with a Canon Rebel EOS T4i. I have the 15-55MM kit lens and the 55-250MM lens which I use for sports. Buying new lenses is very expensive but i'm always looking to imrpove.



Yeah, it would be different if dreamweaver had spell check. Thanks for the catch.


----------

